# Croa do Anil



## Nippur

Oi gente, boa tarde, eu necesito traduzir uns versos do poema de Ferreira Gullar "Praia do Caju" e não sei como traduzi-los:

_*Entre dois braços d’água
esplende, a croa do Anil.*_

Pode alguém ajuda-me con isto? 

Concretamente, eu não sei o que significa *a croa do Anil*

Muito obrigado e desculpe meu português!


----------



## Vanda

croa= coroa 
s. f. || (prov. port.) crosta de terreno, que não foi mexida recentemente por enxada ou arado. || (Bras.) (pop.) Coroa.  F. corr. de _Coroa_.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> croa= coroa
> s. f. || (prov. port.) crosta de terreno, que não foi mexida recentemente por enxada ou arado. || (Bras.) (pop.) Coroa. F. corr. de _Coroa_.


 
Mas neste caso não será o céu? Digo isto sem saber se há algum lugar chamado Anil ou outra qualquer explicação para o termo, mas como a cor do anil é o azul, ocorreu-me que fosse esse o sentido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pois eu acho que ele está se referindo à "coroa do Anil". 

Coroa = mulher que não é mais jovem

Anil = sub-bairro de Jacarepaguá, Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Audie

Eu nunca ouvi falar de "_Croa do Anil_". Mas, já que o texto fala em braços d'água, talvez seja algo parecido com uma ilhota, como a que temos aqui perto do Recife: a "_Coroa do Avião_".


----------



## Nippur

Muito obrigado pelas respostas!

Eu acho que no contexto do poema é muito possivel que ele esteja se refirindo a uma mulher usando uma metáfora: croa do Anil.

WhoSoyEu, você sabe se o bairro do Anil fica perto do Praia do Cajú?

Obrigado uma vez mais!


----------



## Nippur

Audierunt said:


> Eu nunca ouvi falar de "_Croa do Anil_". Mas, já que o texto fala em braços d'água, talvez seja algo parecido com uma ilhota, como a que temos aqui perto do Recife: a "_Coroa do Avião_".



Esa é também uma boa, se realmente existe a ilhota chamada Croa do Anil, más eu não achei em google nenhuma referência. Alguém conhece?
Talvez o poeta esteja usando ambigüidade na metáfora...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nippur said:


> Muito obrigado pelas respostas!
> 
> Eu acho que no contexto do poema é muito possivel que ele esteja se refirindo a uma mulher usando uma metáfora: croa do Anil.
> 
> WhoSoyEu, você sabe se o bairro do Anil fica perto do Praia do Cajú?
> 
> Obrigado uma vez mais!



Não fica, porque o Anil fica em Jacarepaguá, e este não é bairro litorâneo. O Caju é a zona portuária do Rio.


----------



## Audie

Nippur, depois de uma olhadinha por aí, estou quase convencida de que '_croa_' tem muito a ver com o sentido do meu post anterior.

'_Coroa_' no Aurélio:
18. _Bras_. Baixio, persistente ou temporário, produzido por aluviões, nos estuários e no baixo curso dos rios e lagoas; croinha.

'_Coroa_' no Houaiss: banco de areia.

Talvez você não saiba, mas o autor do texto, Ferreira Gullar, é de São Luís, capital do estado do Maranhão. 
Em São Luís existem o rio Anil e uma praia, me parece, antigamente conhecida como Praia do Caju.
 
E, vendo o texto inteiro, o sentido de '_coroa_' dado por Who não me parece "casar" com o poema de Gullar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Audierunt said:


> Nippur, depois de uma olhadinha por aí, estou quase convencida de que '_croa_' tem muito a ver com o sentido do meu post anterior.
> 
> '_Coroa_' no Aurélio:
> 18. _Bras_. Baixio, persistente ou temporário, produzido por aluviões, nos estuários e no baixo curso dos rios e lagoas; croinha.
> 
> '_Coroa_' no Houaiss: banco de areia.
> 
> Talvez você não saiba, mas o autor do texto, Ferreira Gullar, é de São Luís, capital do estado do Maranhão.
> Em São Luís existem o rio Anil e uma praia, me parece, antigamente conhecida como Praia do Caju.
> 
> E, vendo o texto inteiro, o sentido de '_coroa_' dado por Who não me parece "casar" com o poema de Gullar.



Faz sentido!


----------



## Vanda

Por isso minha resposta, a primeira, foi sucinta. Vi o poema, vi a origem do autor, olhei no dicionário a referência, achei o lugar mencionado e pum!


----------



## Nippur

Audierunt said:


> Nippur, depois de uma olhadinha por aí, estou quase convencida de que '_croa_' tem muito a ver com o sentido do meu post anterior.
> 
> '_Coroa_' no Aurélio:
> 18. _Bras_. Baixio, persistente ou temporário, produzido por aluviões, nos estuários e no baixo curso dos rios e lagoas; croinha.
> 
> '_Coroa_' no Houaiss: banco de areia.
> 
> Talvez você não saiba, mas o autor do texto, Ferreira Gullar, é de São Luís, capital do estado do Maranhão.
> Em São Luís existem o rio Anil e uma praia, me parece, antigamente conhecida como Praia do Caju.
> 
> E, vendo o texto inteiro, o sentido de '_coroa_' dado por Who não me parece "casar" com o poema de Gullar.


 

Muito obrigado Audierunt! Realmente faz sentido issa referência com a lembrança da infância do autor no poema.




Vanda said:


> Por isso minha resposta, a primeira, foi sucinta. Vi o poema, vi a origem do autor, olhei no dicionário a referência, achei o lugar mencionado e pum!


 
Você é muito bacana!


----------



## Audie

Nippur said:


> Muito obrigado Audierunt! Realmente faz sentido issa referência com a lembrança da infância do autor no poema.


Uai, de nada! Mas o agradecimento vai primeiro a Vandita, que, nas suas aparições sucintas, nos traz o "tema", e quem vem depois só "desenvolve"...


----------



## Vanda

Na mosca, Audi. Vou direto ao ponto e deixo pro pessoal que aparece depois desenrolá-lo!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Na mosca, Audi. Vou direto ao ponto e deixo pro pessoal que aparece depois desenrolá-lo!



Sem pums, por favor! :-0


----------



## Vanda

De tiro, não o outro, Who! De acertar direto no alvo!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> De tiro, não o outro, Who! De acertar direto no alvo!



Aaaaaaaaaah, ¡bueno!


----------



## Audie

WhoSoyEu said:


> Sem pums, por favor! :-0


Bem, eu diria '_puns_', mas, como, pelo barulho, a bala parece ser de borracha, deve ser bem fofinha mesmo...


----------



## Nippur

Oi, gente! obrigado pelas respostas e a "boa onda"!

Deixo aquí a link para olhar, se você quer, a tradução que fiz do poema de Ferreira Gullar publicado no meu blog:

http://perdedoresyfracasados.blogspot.com/2011/05/praia-do-caju.html

O poema original pode ser lido aquí:

http://www.vermelho.org.br/prosapoesia/noticia.php?id_noticia=21390&id_secao=133


----------

